# المسيحي الحقيقي - من هو وما هي حياته



## aymonded (21 يوليو 2012)

*+ *المسيحي الحقيقي، هو من يعرف أن له *بداية ثانية وأصل جديد*، ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [ هكذا أعطانا *نعمة البنوة وأصبحنا نحن بذلك مولودين من الروح* لأن فيه هو أولاً حصلت الطبيعة الإنسانية على هذا الميلاد الروحي وبولس الإلهي كان يفكر في نفس الموضوع فقال بكل صواب:"  كما لبسنا صورة الترابي، سوف نلبس صورة السماوي " وقال أيضاً: " الإنسان  الأول من تراب ترابي، والإنسان الثاني من السماء. ولكن كما الترابيين مثل  الترابي، هكذا سيكون السمائيين مثل السمائي " ( 1كو15 : 47 و 48 و 49 )، ونحن ترابيين، فينا التراب من آدم الأول الترابي أي اللعنة والانحلال اللذين بهما دخل ناموس الخطية في أعضاء جسدنا. *ولكن صرنا سمائيين، وأخذنا هذا في المسيح*، لأنه بالطبيعة الله وهو الكلمة من فوق، أي من الله، ونزل إلينا متجسداً بطريقة فائقة، *فولد بالجسد من الروح لكي يجعلنا مثله ونصبح قديسين وبلا فساد، وتنزل إلينا النعمة من فوق، ويُصبح لنا بداية ثانية وأصل جديد فيه* ] ( تعاليم في تجسد الوحيد )
 
 *+ *فالمسيحي الحقيقي هو ذاك المسافر في برية هذا العالم متجهاً لأورشليم العُليا موطن الأبرار في حضن الله القدوس: [ في الإيمان مات هؤلاء أجمعون وهم لم ينالوا المواعيد بل من بعيد نظروها وصدقوها وحيوها *وأقروا بأنهم غرباء ونزلاء على الأرض *] (عبرانيين  11:  13)
 *+ *فالمسيحي ليس بغريب عن القديسين بل هو من أهل بيت الله: [ فلستم إذاً بعد غُرباء ونُزلاً بل رعية مع القديسين وأهل بيت الله ] (أفسس  2:  19)، لذلك حينما يتحدث الله الحي إلى القديسين، فهو *يتحدث إلى أهل بيته *الذي  يسكن في قلبهم، والمسيحي ملكه الحقيقي هو شخص الكلمة ربنا يسوع الذي به صار  أبناً حقيقياً فيه، كسلطان ممنوح له من الله في الابن الوحيد: [ وأما كل الذين قبلوه *فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أولاد الله* أي المؤمنون باسمه ] (يوحنا  1:  12)
 
      والمسيحي على هذا النحو، مربوط *برباط الحب والإيمان بشخص الكلمة **محققاً الوحدة به من خلال الأسرار المقدسة بإيمان واعي وقلباً محباً لله مجاهداً بالنعمة أن يثبت في الكرمة* متشرباً  من عصارة النعمة، مرتوياً من ماء الكلمة المقدسة النابضة بالحياة يومياً، وكغريب  عن هذا العلم وكابن لله له وطن سماوي، هارباً - بسبب الطبيعة الجديدة التي نالها - من الفساد الذي في العالم  بالشهوة:
 [ أيها الأحباء *أطلب إليكم كغرباء و نزلاء* *أن تمتنعوا عن الشهوات الجسدية التي تحارب النفس* ] (1بطرس  2:  11)
 [ اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية *هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة* ] (2بطرس  1:  4)
 
 *+ فالإنسان لا يكون بل ولا يُحسب مسيحي حقيقي بكونه مولود من أبوين مسيحيين، بل يصير مسيحياً بقدر تعمقه وتبعيته لصوت الراعي العظيم شخص ربنا يسوع:* [ في الغد أراد يسوع أن يخرج إلى الجليل فوجد فيلبس فقال له *اتبعني *] (يوحنا 1:  43)
​ 
*+ باختصار :* 
 المسيحي ليس إنسان مولود بالفطرة مسيحي، أو أنه من أسرة مسيحية، بل هو من *يسعى* *ببساطة الأطفال* *نحو *المسيح الكلمة المتجسد، *ليرتبط *به  ارتباط وثيق بالإيمان والتوبة المستمرة، ويعرفه (أي المسيح)  كابن بالطبيعة لله، ويتحد به  بالإفخارستيا ويصير معه واحداً ليثبت في بنوته لله الذي نالها بالمعمودية  بالخبرة في حياته اليومية، أي يصير ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد، متذوقاً  شركة الآلام مع المسيح، فيحمل الصليب كل يوم ويتبع مخلصه الصالح بكل صدق  وأمانه:
 [ وقال *للجميع* إن أراد احد أن يأتي ورائي *فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني*] (لوقا  9:  23)
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*+ باختصار :* 
 المسيحي ليس إنسان مولود بالفطرة مسيحي، أو أنه من أسرة مسيحية، بل هو من *يسعى* *ببساطة الأطفال* *نحو *المسيح الكلمة المتجسد، *ليرتبط *به  ارتباط وثيق بالإيمان والتوبة المستمرة، ويعرفه (أي المسيح)  كابن بالطبيعة لله، ويتحد به  بالإفخارستيا ويصير معه واحداً ليثبت في بنوته لله الذي نالها بالمعمودية  بالخبرة في حياته اليومية، أي يصير ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد، متذوقاً  شركة الآلام مع المسيح، فيحمل الصليب كل يوم ويتبع مخلصه الصالح بكل صدق  وأمانه:
 [ وقال *للجميع* إن أراد احد أن يأتي ورائي *فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني*] (لوقا  9:  23)
​[/QUOTE]
تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا
موضوع في غاية الروعة وبعدين الافخاريستا 
تعني الصوم والصلاة 
مش كدة ؟
بس موضوع مهم وهادف في الحياة المسيحية 
الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك 
امين


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 ديسمبر 2013)

وزى ما بنقول على البشر أدميين نسبة الى
أدم لانه رأس الخليقة .
هكذا نحن مسيحيين نسبة للمسيح لاننا خليقة جديدة فيه .
شكرا استاذى الحبيب على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> *+ باختصار :*
> المسيحي ليس إنسان مولود بالفطرة مسيحي، أو أنه من أسرة مسيحية، بل هو من *يسعى* *ببساطة الأطفال* *نحو *المسيح الكلمة المتجسد، *ليرتبط *به  ارتباط وثيق بالإيمان والتوبة المستمرة، ويعرفه (أي المسيح)  كابن بالطبيعة لله، ويتحد به  بالإفخارستيا ويصير معه واحداً ليثبت في بنوته لله الذي نالها بالمعمودية  بالخبرة في حياته اليومية، أي يصير ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد، متذوقاً  شركة الآلام مع المسيح، فيحمل الصليب كل يوم ويتبع مخلصه الصالح بكل صدق  وأمانه:
> [ وقال *للجميع* إن أراد احد أن يأتي ورائي *فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني*] (لوقا  9:  23)
> ​


تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا
موضوع في غاية الروعة وبعدين الافخاريستا 
تعني الصوم والصلاة 
مش كدة ؟
بس موضوع مهم وهادف في الحياة المسيحية 
الرب يبارك تعب خدمتك 
امين 
[/QUOTE]

لأ يا جميل الإفخارستيا لا تعني الصوم والصلاة، الإفخارستيا اتحاد حقيقي للنفس مع المسيح، فغاية الصوم والصلاة الاتحاد بالله... إلهنا الحي يشع فيك نوره السماوي ويهبك كل فرح إلهي لا يزول آمين 
​


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> وزى ما بنقول على البشر أدميين نسبة الى
> أدم لانه رأس الخليقة .
> هكذا نحن مسيحيين نسبة للمسيح لاننا خليقة جديدة فيه .
> شكرا استاذى الحبيب على الموضوع الجميل



شكراً على تعليقك المستنير لأننا صرنا منتسبين إليه بسبب انتسابه إلينا إذ أخد الذي لنا ليعطينا الذي له ويجعلنا واحداً معه آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*:* 
 المسيحي ليس إنسان مولود بالفطرة مسيحي، أو أنه من أسرة مسيحية، بل هو من *يسعى* *ببساطة الأطفال* *نحو *المسيح الكلمة المتجسد، *ليرتبط *به  ارتباط وثيق بالإيمان والتوبة المستمرة،

موضوع جميل جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 ديسمبر 2013)

اشتقنا الى هذه الدروس التى تسعد القلب
وتملاء النفس ايمان ويقين ومحبة عظيمة
تسلم الايادى
الرب يباركك


----------



## mary naeem (14 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز من خادم مميز
ربنا باركك استاذنا


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

نحيا كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا 
المسيحيه  مش وراثه او ديانه عاديه 
المسيحيه هى حياه بنعيشها مع المسيح 
والافخارستيا من اعظم الاسرار لأننا بنتحد بجسد ودم 
حقيقى لرب المجد يسوع  
تسلم ايديك استاذى


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يشع فينا نوره الخاص 
ويهبنا ملء النعمة والفرح السماوي آمين
​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 ديسمبر 2013)

ليحفظك الرب أخى الحبيب لتكون منارة لاعلان الحق الالهى فى عصر تواكل فيه الكثيرين على مجرد انتسابه للمسيحية وبهذا التواكل صيرناها دين مثل سائر الاديان 
بالرغم ان المسيحية علاقة حقيقية بين المسيحى ومسيحيه 
(ربى والهى)​


----------



## aymonded (14 ديسمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك على الدوام ويهبك كل نعمة وسلام دائم آمين
​


----------



## max mike (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الرب يسوع المسيح يباركنا ويجعلنا مسيحيين حقيقيين وليس مسيحيين اسما فقط
موضوع مميز استاذ ايمن​*


----------



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2013)

آمين أخي الحبيب
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً
كن معافي
​


----------



## AdmanTios (15 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ​ المسيحي ليس إنسان مولود بالفطرة مسيحي، أو أنه من أسرة مسيحية، بل هو من *يسعى* *ببساطة الأطفال* *نحو *المسيح الكلمة المتجسد، *ليرتبط *به  ارتباط وثيق بالإيمان والتوبة المستمرة، ويعرفه (أي المسيح)  كابن بالطبيعة لله، ويتحد به  بالإفخارستيا ويصير معه واحداً ليثبت في بنوته لله الذي نالها بالمعمودية  بالخبرة في حياته اليومية، أي يصير ابناً لله في الابن الوحيد، متذوقاً  شركة الآلام مع المسيح، فيحمل الصليب كل يوم ويتبع مخلصه الصالح بكل صدق  وأمانه:
> [ وقال *للجميع* إن أراد احد أن يأتي ورائي *فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه كل يوم ويتبعني*] (لوقا  9:  23)
> ​



*سلمت يمينك استاذي و دام صليب خدمتك
نعم أستاذي المسيحي الحقيقي هو صورة
رب المجد علي الأرض شاهداً لمحبة المسيح
بالأعمال الحسنة مُستعد لمجاوبة كل من يسأل
عن سر الرجاء الذي فيه مُتحداً بنعمة المعمودية المُقدسة .

خالص الشكر للدعوة بالمُشاركة و نوال بركة العمل
رب المجد يُعوض تعب خدمتك و يُثمر فيها اضعاف مُضاعفة*


----------



## aymonded (15 ديسمبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الصالح يفرح قلبك ويغمرك بسلامه الفائق آمين
​


----------

